# HD flasher for a TJ?



## Kaiserman (Sep 8, 2009)

Does anyone make a HD flasher for a Wrangler TJ? Local parts stores don't even have a listing on a stock replacement. It's a hazard and turn signal combined unit, so I can't just use a generic type.


----------

